# Donde se ve si tienes activado rivafb???

## juan

POS ESO. QUE DONDE SE VE  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## UNIX4ALL

nas

dmesg | grep rivafb

si no sale nada no lo tienes activado.

Saludos

----------

